# Yes another help for School thread



## Cl0n3b4by (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to be a director/screenwriter and I have 4 choices.

I heard the university  choices like York and Ryerson are not worth it. Too much technical I know a person in Ryerson.

So the 4 I am looking at is
Humber
Sheridan
Centennial
and Toronto Film School

Now people may completely write of TFS because its another private school  just "sucking of rich kids."Although do people give it a chance are they really that bad or has this one gotten good reviews. I can't find anything on it, also the other ones are they quite good reputable programs for film?

I mean the media arts at Sheridan is it solely the craft of film or more web and graphic design with a hint of photography. Which does not really help me.  

Thank you for reading this hope you have a good day.


----------



## Cl0n3b4by (Dec 15, 2007)

SO scratch TFS a big scam and there closing down in a year ... the horror *sarcasm* so I got 3 choicesxD


----------



## Cl0n3b4by (Dec 20, 2007)

No Feed Back


----------



## Cl0n3b4by (Jan 10, 2008)

Come on!xD

No one nothing>xD


----------



## Winterreverie (Jan 11, 2008)

Wish I could say something, but I haven't heard anything about any of those schools. =(

Sorry


----------



## Cl0n3b4by (Jan 12, 2008)

I noticed its mostly an AMerican site sadly, Hmm I will just go where ever excepts me I guess xD


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know anything about them either.

Good luck though.


----------



## Cl0n3b4by (Jan 13, 2008)

Its ok

Trouble now is finding letters of recommendation


----------

